# Dining Plan?



## jjhiscutt1979 (Jun 21, 2013)

Do DVC receive the Dining Plan?  Does anyone who stay at a Disney Resort automatically qualify them for purchasing a dining plan?


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 21, 2013)

jjhiscutt1979 said:


> Do DVC receive the Dining Plan?  Does anyone who stay at a Disney Resort automatically qualify them for purchasing a dining plan?



You can purchase the dining plan (quick service, regular or deluxe) with a DVC stay.  There is no ticket requirement with DVC.  However, every guest on the reservation must have the same dining plan for every night of the reservation. 

There is no free dining with DVC unless you book directly with Disney Reservation Center for full rack rate during free dining period.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 24, 2013)

Deb & Bill said:


> There is no free dining with DVC unless you book directly with Disney Reservation Center for full rack rate during free dining period.


With the unspoken disclaimer that you would almost NEVER want to do that.  The "free dining plan" is generally a bad deal compared to other discounts when you're staying in a Deluxe or DVC (and often for a Moderate).


----------



## icydog (Jun 28, 2013)

DVC members can buy Tables in Wonderland discount cards that save you 20% on most all table service venues and bars. You get 20% off and then they add 18% tip. In fairness I always leave 20% so this is an good deal for me. It is good for up to 8 people. It costs $100 and after a few meals you  brake even. It is a nice perk for members. 

I'm taking my daughter, my grandson, my 4 granddaughters, my great granddaughter, and my 2 daughters in law to stay with me in two Kidani Grand Villas for a week in sept. The card will be a boom. Especially on the bar bills.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2013)

You get discounts on dining with DVC without purchasing TIW.
I just ate at Sanaa last night and got a 10% discount on dinner with my DVC card.  
Now it's supposed to be lunch but they gave it to me for dinner.
I think they are expanding the DVC discounts.  
You do have to show a card now though.
I wasn't even staying on property but at Bonnet Creek so that was nice.  

http://tablesinwonderland.com/


----------



## mlefferts (Jun 29, 2013)

Deb & Bill said:


> You can purchase the dining plan (quick service, regular or deluxe) with a DVC stay.  There is no ticket requirement with DVC.  However, every guest on the reservation must have the same dining plan for every night of the reservation.
> 
> There is no free dining with DVC unless you book directly with Disney Reservation Center for full rack rate during free dining period.



If you trade in can you purchase a dining plan? I don't own DVC but would like to trade in maybe next year or the year after.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2013)

mlefferts said:


> If you trade in can you purchase a dining plan? I don't own DVC but would like to trade in maybe next year or the year after.


You can purchase the dining plan anytime you're staying at any Disney property.  It doesn't matter how you get the unit -- exchange, using your points, renting from Disney, renting from an owner, etc.

Whether it's a good value or not is an entirely different question.  Keep in mind that you have to have the same plan for everyone in the unit, for the entire length of your stay.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 29, 2013)

mlefferts said:


> If you trade in can you purchase a dining plan? I don't own DVC but would like to trade in maybe next year or the year after.



Sure, if you trade in through RCI, you will get a number to contact Member Services.  You call that number and add the dining plan at least 48 hours ahead of your reservation.  You'll pay for the dining plan when you add it to the reservation.  So have your credit card handy.  You can purchase the Quick Service plan, the regular Dining Plan or the Deluxe Dining Plan. 

Anyone who reserves directly with Disney Reservation Center (not DVC), you have to purchase the dining plan as part of a package that includes tickets.  Unless you have an AP, then you can just add the dining plan to your reservation (just like DVC).


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 16, 2013)

If exchanging into DVC can I still get the TIW discount?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 16, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> If exchanging into DVC can I still get the TIW discount?



Florida Residents, DVC members and Annual Passholders can get Tables in Wonderland (TIW) to get 20% off food and beverage purchases at select restaurants.  You need to be at least 21 to purchase it.  You can get it at any Disney Guest Services location. 

When you use your card an automatic 18% gratuity is added to the bill for all party sizes. 

If you show your TIW card you can get free valet parking including Downtown Disney until Jan 1. 2014   

***The Tables in Wonderland  discount is not available on holidays  including New Year’s Eve, Year Year’s Day, Easter, Mother’s Day, Fourth  of July, Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Certain  restrictions may be applicable. Participation is subject to change.

Cynthia T.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 17, 2013)

We bought both the season pass and the TIW card last summer because when I priced it out my family saved a lot of money because we planned a 3 week trip the first summer and a 2wk trip the second summer. Price out the cost of tickets and food to determine what works best for you.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 17, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> If exchanging into DVC can I still get the TIW discount?


No.  You will get all the perks of staying in a Disney resort onsite, but access to TiW is a perk of DVC ownership...not staying at a DVC resort.

The info above about TiW being available only to Florida residents, DVC owners, and Annual Passholders is correct.  That is the typical group of Disney customers who receive preferential treatment.  It's basically Disney's frequent flyer club.


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 17, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> No.  You will get all the perks of staying in a Disney resort onsite, but access to TiW is a perk of DVC ownership...not staying at a DVC resort.
> 
> The info above about TiW being available only to Florida residents, DVC owners, and Annual Passholders is correct.  That is the typical group of Disney customers who receive preferential treatment.  It's basically Disney's frequent flyer club.



Thanks for the information


----------

